# BREWER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if Brewer is plowed out Because I went out 1/9/11 and the road was so snowed in I couldnt get my truck down the road is it plowed ?????? Please I need to know lol. thanks everyone.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Frankly, you would be foolish to drive a truck out there. From everything I hear, ice conditions are sketchy in ND this winter. They have called off the derby on Ashtabula due to poor ice conditions and reports from Ed's Bait (at Devils Lake) are also saying DO NOT DRIVE TRUCKS on the lake.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Frankly Dude i didnt ask if the ice was safe or how icy the roads were I asked if the road was plowed out. Ashtubula has 22in of ice went out there last week. Brewer has about the same had my truck on it already. WHatever guess ill just drive all the way out there and let everyone know the road conditions. Thanks.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

God, what a dick bagman was for trying to look out for your life.

Don't ever try to do that to me bagman :roll:


----------



## snodak (Jan 24, 2010)

any reports of road being open? ice conditions? doing any good out there?


----------

